# Κουφού καμπάνα κι αν λαλείς...



## nickel (Mar 6, 2014)

Διχασμένος κι εγώ όπως κι ο Κ. Γιαννακίδης («Οι φόνοι στη βιτρίνα») για την κυκλοφορία του βιβλίου του Κουφοντίνα, συμφώνησα επιτέλους με την κατακλείδα του κειμένου του:

Αντιθέτως, θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος αν το βιβλίο ήταν στη βιτρίνα και δεν το άγγιζε ούτε χέρι, ούτε ματιά.

Θυμήθηκα το «They gave a war and nobody came». Δεν θέλω να με εντυπωσιάσουν οι εκδότες, θέλω να με εντυπωσιάσει η κοινωνία.




nickel said:


> Διάβαζα για τις «ηχηρές απουσίες στην παρέλαση» και την πρόταση Πάγκαλου να καταργηθούν πια οι παρελάσεις και θυμήθηκα το αντιπολεμικό σύνθημα των χρόνων του πολέμου στο Βιετνάμ «They gave a war and nobody came». They gave a parade and nobody came. Πάντα η καλύτερη λύση.



Αυτονόμηση συζήτησης από *τα εφήμερα*.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2014)

Ναι, σε μια δημοκρατία αυτή είναι η καλύτερη τιμωρία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2014)

Είχες υπόψη σου, πάντως, ότι ο Κουφοντίνας είναι συνάδελφος (μεταφραστής);
http://www.biblionet.gr/author/70435/Δημήτρης_Κουφοντίνας


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2014)

Συνέχεια περί βιβλίου Κουφοντίνα:
http://www.thetoc.gr/koinwnia/artic...na-eksantlithike-to-biblio-kai-epanatupwnetai
http://www.thetoc.gr/koinwnia/article/arneitai-na-poulisei-to-biblio-koufontina


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2014)

Συνέχεια της συνέχειας περί του προαναφερθέντος βιβλίου, σήμερα είχα συναντήσεις με χονδρεμπόρους που διακινούν τα βιβλία μου, οι οποίοι και μου είπαν ότι το μαγαζί του Λιβάνη είχε να δει τέτοια κίνηση πάνω από τρία-τέσσερα χρόνια.


----------



## rogne (Mar 8, 2014)

Πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα: τα είπε όλα ο Μπόγιαν ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2014)

rogne said:


> Πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα: τα είπε όλα ο Μπόγιαν ή μου φαίνεται;


Χαχα, ναι, τα είπε όλα!


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2014)

Όχι βέβαια, δεν τα είπε καθόλου όλα. Παρέλειψε τη συγκλονιστικότερο εκδοτικό εγχείρημα όλων των εποχών, το βιβλίο της Δήμητρας Παπανδρέου, _Δέκα χρόνια και πενήντα τέσσερις μέρες_!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2014)

Κάθε φορά που διαβάζω αυτόν τον τίτλο, σκέφτομαι αυτό (από το 1:04):


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2014)

Τι βιβλία κυκλοφορούνε κι εγώ δεν παίρνω χαμπάρι, αχ!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2014)

Με μια μικρή διαφορά: ότι κανείς απ' αυτούς τους συγγραφείς δεν έχει σκοτώσει, απ' όσο ξέρουμε. Κι αν τα βιβλία τους σκοτώνουν μερικά εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα, πρέπει να τ' ανοίξει τουλάχιστον κανείς για να του συμβεί. Αντίθετα προς τα θύματα του επίδοξου "συγγραφέα" που δεν είχαν ποτέ τέτοια επιλογή.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Με μια μικρή διαφορά: ότι κανείς απ' αυτούς τους συγγραφείς δεν έχει σκοτώσει, απ' όσο ξέρουμε. Κι αν τα βιβλία τους σκοτώνουν μερικά εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα, πρέπει να τ' ανοίξει τουλάχιστον κανείς για να του συμβεί. Αντίθετα προς τα θύματα του επίδοξου "συγγραφέα" που δεν είχαν ποτέ τέτοια επιλογή.



Μπέρνι, ίσως βαρεθώ να αγοράσω/διαβάσω το εν λόγω βιβλίο, αλλά ομολογώ πως έχω διαβάσει διάφορα βιβλία συγγραφέων που έχουν σκοτώσει. Από Μεσρίν μέχρι Μπάροουζ, για να μην αναφερθώ στον Αλτουσέρ, δεν είναι κριτήριο, νομίζω.

--ΟΚ, προβοκατόρικη απάντηση όσον αφορά τον Μπάροουζ και τον Αλτουσέρ για πολλούς λόγους. Αλλά στην ουσία θα επιμείνω. Μπορούν να κυκλοφορήσουν για παράδειγμα τα απομνημονεύματα ενός Μακεδονομάχου στη Βουλγαρία; (Γιατί όχι; )


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2014)

Ενώ στην Ελλάδα κυκλοφορούν στα ελληνικά τα απομνημονεύματα του Τσακαλάροφ. Αλλά θα μου πεις έχει περάσει ένας αιώνας.

Όσο για τους Αλτουσέρ και τους Μπάροοους, δεν νομίζω να έγραφαν τα βιβλία τους για να περιγράψουν πώς ακριβώς είχαν σκοτώσει. Αυτά τα μαθαίναμε από τις εφημερίδες ή τις βιογραφίες. Μεγάλη η διαφορά, πιστεύω.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2014)

Μα εγώ δεν ζήτησα να απαγορευτεί! Μακριά από μένα τέτοιες λογικές. Άλλωστε εγώ πιστεύω σ' όλες αυτές τις ελευθερίες που υπερασπίζεται η αστική/κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία: ελευθερία λόγου κλπ. Άλλοι είναι που τις θυμούνται και τις επικαλούνται όταν και αν τους βολεύει, not me. ;)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2014)

> Ενώ στην Ελλάδα κυκλοφορούν στα ελληνικά τα απομνημονεύματα του Τσακαλάροφ. Αλλά θα μου πεις έχει περάσει ένας αιώνας.


Και όμως, δεν είναι καλό παράδειγμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τι βιβλία κυκλοφορούνε κι εγώ δεν παίρνω χαμπάρι, αχ!



Ορίστε, λοιπόν: *These Books Actually Exist*


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2014)

Κακώς δεν μας τα είχες αποκαλύψει τόσον καιρό, Δόκτορα. Και δεν σε ψέγω πιο πολύ που δεν μας γνώρισες το _Missed Periods and Other Grammar Scares_, βιβλίο από τη φύση του κατάλληλο για ένα γλωσσικό φόρουμ, αλλά που μας απέκρυψες το _How to Avoid Work_. Γιατί να μη μάθουμε κι εμείς το μυστικό;

Υ.Γ. Αμάν, τι έπαθα;mg: Αυτό το βιβλίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό και πολύ ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2014)

Οι αλήθειες που δεν είπε ο Κουφοντίνας

«Δεν αναφέρει ούτε μία φορά τη λέξη "σκότωσα". Σε όλες τις επιθέσεις περιγράφει το πριν και το μετά, το σχέδιο επίθεσης και την αποχώρησή τους, ποτέ τη στιγμή της αιματοχυσίας. Θέλει να ωραιοποιεί και να εξωραΐζει όλες τις ενέργειες. Μιλάει για μια ενέργεια "συντρόφων" με τη βόμβα στο σπίτι των Τσάτσων αποκρύπτοντας στο βιβλίο ότι αυτός ο εκρηκτικός μηχανισμός μεταφέρθηκε κατά λάθος από περαστικό σε λεωφορείο γεμάτο με μαθητές στη λεωφόρο Βουλιαγμένης, όπου από την έκρηξη τραυματίστηκαν 40 ανυποψίαστοι άνθρωποι. Ακόμα και για την επίθεση του 1992 στην πλατεία Συντάγματος, όπου σκοτώθηκε ο Θάνος Αξαρλιάν, διαψεύδονται από τη δικογραφία σχεδόν όλα αυτά που υποστηρίζει και αναδεικνύεται η προσωπική παρουσία και ευθύνη του. Συνολικά αναφέρεται στο 20%-30% της δράσης της "17 Νοέμβρη", τα οποία μετά τις έρευνες του 2002 τα γνωρίζαμε ήδη σε ποσοστό 80%-90%». ​


Earion said:


> Ενώ στην Ελλάδα κυκλοφορούν στα ελληνικά τα απομνημονεύματα του Τσακαλάροφ. Αλλά θα μου πεις έχει περάσει ένας αιώνας.


Εκεί έγκειται η διαφορά, κτγμ, και για μένα είναι άστοχες οι συγκρίσεις αντίστοιχων έργων ιστορικών προσώπων: ο Κουφοντίνας είναι μέλος οργάνωσης που έχει ακόμα δεσμούς με άλλες ενεργές οργανώσεις, της οποίας μάλιστα ένα μέλος κυκλοφορεί ακόμα ασύλληπτο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με την Παλ, όπως θα συμφωνούσα και με το να μην μπορεί να επωφεληθεί οικονομικά από το βιβλίο ο συγγραφέας. 
Μάλιστα δεν θυμάμαι τι ποινή έχει ο Κουφοντίνας, αλλά έτσι όπως είμαστε στην Ελλάδα, το 2023 μπορέι να είναι έξω και να απολαμβάνει τα κέρδη- ή μπορέι και με τις άδειες που είδαμε ότι τους δίνουν, να τα απολαύσει σε κάθε του έξοδο. 

Σχετικά με το τι δεν είπε κλπ, μα καθε αυτοβιογραφία είναι υποκειμενική, εξ όρισμού. Όλες οι αυτοβιογραφίες στοχέυουν να δείξουν τον συγγραφέα όπως θέλει αυτός να φαίνεται.


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2014)

11 φορές ισόβια και κάτι ψιλά έχει φάει ο Κουφοντίνας, κομματάκι δύσκολο να βγει ποτέ έξω. Επίσης, δεν του έχουν δώσει ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα άδεια από τη φυλακή.

Μη φτάσουμε πάντως να τον λέμε από φονιά... φραγκοφονιά, δεν νομίζω ότι στοιχειοθετείται από κάπου. Αν ήθελε να βγάλει λεφτά, θα τα είχε βγάλει προ πολλού και θα βρισκόταν τώρα σε κάποιο εξωτικό νησί. 

Btw, οι σκέψεις περί αγωγών κατά Κουφοντίνα για τα έσοδα από το βιβλίο είναι στο πνεύμα Δένδια και λοιπών.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2014)

Οι λοιποί περιλαμβάνουν και τη μάνα του Θάνου Αξαρλιάν, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2014)

rogne said:


> 11 φορές ισόβια και κάτι ψιλά έχει φάει ο Κουφοντίνας, κομματάκι δύσκολο να βγει ποτέ έξω.


Μα δεν συγχωνεύονται πρακτικά όλες οι ισόβιες ποινές σε μάξιμουμ κάθειρξη 25 ετών;


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω για τις συγχωνεύσεις, είχα την εντύπωση ότι στα πολλαπλά ισόβια δεν ισχύουν. Ομοίως δεν ξέρω αν η μητέρα του Αξαρλιάν έχει δηλώσει ότι ενδιαφέρεται να διεκδικήσει τα έσοδα του βιβλίου. Οι "λοιποί" που ανέφερα ήταν ο εξής ένας του άρθρου που λίνκαρα, ο εισαγγελέας Λάμπρου. Τέλος, δεν βλέπω καμιά ιδιαίτερη αντίδραση απέναντι στον εκδοτικό οίκο, ο οποίος ως γνωστόν βγάζει τη μερίδα του λέοντος από τα έσοδα του (κάθε) βιβλίου. Μου φαίνεται ότι έχει μπει τελείως στην άκρη αυτή η παράμετρος. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ωστόσο, ο ίδιος ο Κουφοντίνας προφανώς δεν είναι άμοιρος ευθυνών για το σούσουρο που γίνεται σχετικά με τα έσοδα του βιβλίου. Αν δεν ήθελε να μπλέξει, ας μην έκλεινε συμφωνία με τον Λιβάνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2014)

rogne said:


> Δεν ξέρω για τις συγχωνεύσεις, είχα την εντύπωση ότι στα πολλαπλά ισόβια δεν ισχύουν.


Ας μας διαφωτίσει τότε κάποιος που γνωρίζει σίγουρα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2014)

Κι εγώ ξέρω ότι δεν ισχύουν, απλώς δίνονται ώστε στην έφεση να μην γίνουν, ξερωγώ, 15 χρόνια: αν έχεις καταδικαστεί σε τρις ισόβια, στην έφεση θα πας σε δις ή σε απλά ισόβια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2014)

Kαι η περίπτωση του Παπαχρόνη, που είχε καταδικαστεί δις εις θάνατον (που αυτόματα γίνονταν ισόβια), συν κάτι άλλα ισόβια και κάτι ψιλά και βγήκε στα 25 χρόνια;

Τώρα, για τα έσοδα: δεν πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ίδιου μεγέθους με τα έσοδα της Δημουλίδου από τα μπεστ-σέλερ της, αλλά το ζήτημα δεν έχει να κάνει με το ποσό αλλά το γεγονός ότι επωφελείται από τα εγκλήματά του, για τα οποία έχει καταδικαστεί. Δεν είδα κανέναν να ζητάει το ίδιο με τα έσοδα που έχει ο Κουφοντίνας από τη μεταφραστική δουλειά του και φαντάζομαι αν έγραφε κανένα ρομαντικό μυθιστόρημα* τύπου Άρλεκιν. 
Για τον εκδοτικό οίκο "δεν μιλάει κανένας"** γιατί ούτως ή άλλως κάποιος θα ήταν εκδότης και θα είχε οικονομικό όφελος από την έκδοση. Αλλά ο εκδότης δεν παρανόμησε, κι αν επωφελείται από κάποιο έγκλημα δεν είναι έγκλημα που έκανε ο ίδιος, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να απαγορευτεί στον καθένα να γράφει ή να εκδίδει βιβλία περί αληθινών εγκλημάτων.

*Όχι καμιά δήθεν φανταστική περιγραφή της εγκληματικής δράσης του, βλ. Οτζέι Σίμσον, (If) I did it

** Σχετικό αυτό. Έχω δει κάμποση αρθρογραφία που τα σούρνει στις εκδόσεις Λιβάνη και μάλιστα οι πιο πολλοί σχολιαστές δεν λένε κιχ για τον Κουφοντίνα, και δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο ειλικρινής η κριτική τους, αλλά δεν ζω Ελλάδα και δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες, αν είναι δηλαδή αφορμή για να βρίσουν τον συγκεκριμένο εκδοτικό οίκο ή αν είναι κάτι άλλο.


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2014)

Δις εις θάνατον + 23 χρόνια είχε φάει ο Παπαχρόνης, που μετατράπηκαν σε απλά ισόβια, με αποτέλεσμα να βγει στα 21μισό. Η ποινή Κουφοντίνα είναι τελεσίδικη, δεν θα μετατραπεί σε κάτι άλλο.

Κατά τ' άλλα, αυτό "το γεγονός ότι επωφελείται από τα εγκλήματά του" δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο γεγονός. Ξέρει κανείς στα σίγουρα αν και πόσα λεφτά θα πάρει απ' τις πωλήσεις; Ξέρει κανείς τι θα τα κάνει αυτά τα λεφτά, αν τα πάρει; Ξέρει κανείς τι συμφωνία έχει κάνει με τον Λιβάνη; 

Τέλος πάντων, μεγάλη συζήτηση τι επιτρέπεται και τι δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνει κάποιος που έχει καταδικαστεί για εγκλήματα. Μεγάλη συζήτηση επίσης τι σημαίνει εκμεταλλεύομαι τα εγκλήματά μου. Για παράδειγμα, διαβάζω στο λινκ που έδωσε νωρίτερα η Παλάβρα ότι, κατά την αστυνομία, το βιβλίο δεν έχει καμία αναφορά σε "στιγμές αιματοχυσίας", ότι είναι ουσιαστικά πολιτική απολογία, άλλη μία από τις αμέτρητες που έχει κάνει ο Κ. τόσα χρόνια, με δημοσιεύσεις, συνεντεύξεις κλπ, με τη διαφορά ότι η συγκεκριμένη πωλείται κιόλας. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό το στοιχείο της αποσιώπησης των ίδιων των εγκλημάτων (το οποίο από την άλλη κατακρίνεται, π.χ. από την αστυνομία, ως εξωραϊσμός) κάνει το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο να διαφέρει από άλλα, τύπου Μπέρκοβιτς, Σίμσον κ.ά. Και γενικά κυκλοφορεί πολύ αυτή η παραπλανητική ταύτιση του Κ. με τους σίριαλ κίλερς, που αντιφάσκει κατάφωρα με το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου. Συνεπώς τι ακριβώς εκμεταλλεύεται εδώ ο Κ.; Ότι έγινε γνωστός ως (πολιτικός ή όχι) εγκληματίας και γι' αυτό ό,τι γράφει για τη ζωή του και τις απόψες του πουλάει; Και αν ναι, σε τι ακριβώς διαφέρει απ' τον εκδότη του;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2014)

Και αν ο Μπέρκοβιτς είχε τελικά γράψει το βιβλίο του όπου έγραφε για το σκύλο του γειτονά του, το πριν και μετά των εγκλημάτων του αλλά τίποτα για το ενδιάμεσο, θα ήταν ας πούμε θεμιτό να αποκομίσει χρήματα από αυτό; 

Τώρα για το αν θα αποκομίσει ο Κουφοντίνας χρήματα από το βιβλίο, φαντάζομαι κανείς μας δεν ξέρει. Προσωπικά υποθέτω όμως ότι αν το έκανε δωρεάν, θα ανέβαζε τα κείμενά του στο Indymedia ή σε κάποιον άλλον ιστότοπο, ή θα έβγαζε το βιβλίο με αυτοέκδοση, δεν θα τα εξέδιδε σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους εκδοτικούς οίκους της χώρας. Και εδώ μπαίνει η δεύτερη παράμετρος, η προβολή: σε ποιον απευθύνεται λοιπόν το συγγραφικό αυτό πόνημα; Αγοράζουν οι σύντροφοι του Κουφοντίνα βιβλία του Λιβάνη; Ή μήπως ο Κουφοντίνας, σαν πραγματικός Μπέρκοβιτς που απολάμβανε την προσοχή των ΜΜΕ, αποσκοπεί ακριβώς σε αυτό;


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Και αν ο Μπέρκοβιτς είχε τελικά γράψει το βιβλίο του όπου έγραφε για το σκύλο του γειτονά του, το πριν και μετά των εγκλημάτων του αλλά τίποτα για το ενδιάμεσο, θα ήταν ας πούμε θεμιτό να αποκομίσει χρήματα από αυτό;
> 
> Τώρα για το αν θα αποκομίσει ο Κουφοντίνας χρήματα από το βιβλίο, φαντάζομαι κανείς μας δεν ξέρει. Προσωπικά υποθέτω όμως ότι αν το έκανε δωρεάν, θα ανέβαζε τα κείμενά του στο Indymedia ή σε κάποιον άλλον ιστότοπο, ή θα έβγαζε το βιβλίο με αυτοέκδοση, δεν θα τα εξέδιδε σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους εκδοτικούς οίκους της χώρας. Και εδώ μπαίνει η δεύτερη παράμετρος, η προβολή: σε ποιον απευθύνεται λοιπόν το συγγραφικό αυτό πόνημα; Αγοράζουν οι σύντροφοι του Κουφοντίνα βιβλία του Λιβάνη; Ή μήπως ο Κουφοντίνας, σαν πραγματικός Μπέρκοβιτς που απολάμβανε την προσοχή των ΜΜΕ, αποσκοπεί ακριβώς σε αυτό;



Δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να αποκομίσει χρήματα ο (κάθε) Μπέρκοβιτς, από οποιαδήποτε δραστηριότητά του, επειδή είναι Μπέρκοβιτς; Τότε να μην το πηγαίνουμε γύρω-γύρω, να πούμε ότι καλή είναι η θανατική ποινή για τέτοιες (και άλλες) περιπτώσεις.

Συμφωνώ στο δεύτερο, η μέγιστη δυνατή προβολή (και όχι τα προσδοκώμενα κέρδη) ήταν το ζητούμενο για τον Κ., γι' αυτό και η επιλογή Λιβάνη. Δεν νομίζω βέβαια ότι είναι διαστροφικός τρελάρας σαν τον Μπ., να τη βρίσκει που ασχολούνται τα ΜΜΕ μαζί του. Υποθέτω ότι πιστεύει πως όσο μεγαλύτερο το κοινό του τόσο περισσότερους θα πείσει. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει όταν μπλέκεται κανείς με τα πίτουρα, οπότε...


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2014)

Μήνυμα που καλό θα είναι να σβηστεί κάποια στιγμή:

Η συζήτηση για το βιβλίο θα μεταφερθεί αλλού κάποια στιγμή — δεν ξέρω πού.

Απλώς, αν είναι να γράψετε κάτι σε σχέση με το βιβλίο, σας παρακαλούμε να μην το βάλετε στο ίδιο μήνυμα με κάποιο εντελώς άσχετο θέμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2014)

rogne said:


> Η μέγιστη δυνατή προβολή (και όχι τα προσδοκώμενα κέρδη) ήταν το ζητούμενο για τον Κ., γι' αυτό και η επιλογή Λιβάνη.


Κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Το οποίο βέβαια δικαιολογεί την επιλογή που έκανε ο Κουφοντίνας, όχι την επιλογή που έκανε ο Λιβάνης.


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2014)

Ας βάλουμε κάπου και την τοποθέτηση του ίδιου του Δ.Κ. για τα επίμαχα (τη βρήκα εδώ):



> ■ Μίλησαν πολύ για επιδίωξη προσωπικού κέρδους από το βιβλίο και κάποιοι μίλησαν για «ματωμένα χρήματα».
> 
> - Ναι είναι «ματωμένα» τα χρήματα της δικής μας πλευράς. Για τους αδύναμους, τους άνεργους, τους νέους που πλημμύρισαν τα βιβλιοπωλεία, όπου σε λίγες ώρες εξαντλήθηκαν τα 10.000 αντίτυπα της πρώτης έκδοσης, αυτά τα 15 ευρώ της τιμής, στις συνθήκες της κρίσης, αντιπροσωπεύουν κόπο και αίμα.
> 
> ...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2014)

rogne said:


> Δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να αποκομίσει χρήματα ο (κάθε) Μπέρκοβιτς, από οποιαδήποτε δραστηριότητά του, επειδή είναι Μπέρκοβιτς; Τότε να μην το πηγαίνουμε γύρω-γύρω, να πούμε ότι καλή είναι η θανατική ποινή για τέτοιες (και άλλες) περιπτώσεις.



Συγγνώμη, από πού κι ως πού προέκυψε το θέμα της θανατικής ποινής; Δεν είναι επιχείρημα το να βάζουμε στο στόμα του άλλου λόγια που δεν λέει και ούτε υπονοεί. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν είμαι κατά του να εκδίδει ο κάθε εγκληματίας τα απομνημονεύματά του. Είμαι κατά του να αποκομίζει χρήματα από αυτό και να γίνεται μέινστριμ. Και γι'αυτό είμαι υπέρ ενός νόμου όπως ο νόμος Son of Sam, θα ήθελα να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα και θα ήθελα και η παραμικρή δεκάρα να πηγαίνει σε ειδικό ταμείο υπέρ των θυμάτων της τρομοκρατίας. Ή υπέρ των ανέργων ή των ανασφάλιστων ή των σεισμόπληκτων. Όχι όμως στην τσέπη του κάθε εγκληματία-επίδοξου συγγραφέα.


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Συγγνώμη, από πού κι ως πού προέκυψε το θέμα της θανατικής ποινής; Δεν είναι επιχείρημα το να βάζουμε στο στόμα του άλλου λόγια που δεν λέει και ούτε υπονοεί.
> 
> Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν είμαι κατά του να εκδίδει ο κάθε εγκληματίας τα απομνημονεύματά του. Είμαι κατά του να αποκομίζει χρήματα από αυτό και να γίνεται μέινστριμ. Και γι'αυτό είμαι υπέρ ενός νόμου όπως ο νόμος Son of Sam, θα ήθελα να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα και θα ήθελα και η παραμικρή δεκάρα να πηγαίνει σε ειδικό ταμείο υπέρ των θυμάτων της τρομοκρατίας. Ή υπέρ των ανέργων ή των ανασφάλιστων ή των σεισμόπληκτων. Όχι όμως στην τσέπη του κάθε εγκληματία-επίδοξου συγγραφέα.



Δεν ήθελα φυσικά να ισχυριστώ ότι είπες ή υπονόησες κάτι για τη θανατική ποινή, ωστόσο οι απόψεις έχουν την αυτονομία τους και τις συνεπαγωγές τους, ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα ήθελε ή δεν θα ήθελε να πει ή να υπονοήσει κάποιος που τις εκφέρει. Εννοούσα απλώς αυτό, ότι κόψε-κόψε από τα δικαιώματα του καταδικασμένου εγκληματία, στο τέλος υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να μην του μείνει και τίποτα.

Ο νόμος Son of Sam είναι ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση, ήθελα να τη σχολιάσω και στο αντίστοιχο νήμα, αλλά πού καιρός... Να πω μόνο ότι η σημερινή, μετριασμένη νεοϋορκέζικη εκδοχή του δεν βλέπω σε τι διαφέρει απ' την απλή δυνατότητα άσκησης αγωγής κατά του συγγραφέα/εκδότη. Και δεν μου φαίνεται τυχαίο ότι η πρώτη, ισχυρή εκδοχή του κρίθηκε αντισυνταγματική στις Η.Π.Α.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2014)

rogne said:


> Ο νόμος Son of Sam είναι ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση, ήθελα να τη σχολιάσω και στο αντίστοιχο νήμα, αλλά πού καιρός... Να πω μόνο ότι η σημερινή, μετριασμένη νεοϋορκέζικη εκδοχή του δεν βλέπω σε τι διαφέρει απ' την απλή δυνατότητα άσκησης αγωγής κατά του συγγραφέα/εκδότη. Και δεν μου φαίνεται τυχαίο ότι η πρώτη, ισχυρή εκδοχή του κρίθηκε αντισυνταγματική στις Η.Π.Α.


Νομίζω πως διαφέρει σε πολλά - φαντάζομαι ότι τα ξέρεις όμως, αφού ιδίως η τελευταία σου πρόταση δείχνει πως έχεις μελετήσει καλά όλους τους σχετικούς νόμους που ισχύουν σήμερα σε διάφορες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ για να χαρακτηρίζεις την πρώτη εκδοχή «ισχυρή» - υποθέτω σε σύγκριση με τις υπόλοιπες. Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα εις βάθος όπως φαίνεται να το γνωρίζεις εσύ, οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω παραπάνω απόψη από αυτήν που κατέθεσα στο άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 11, 2014)

rogne said:


> Εννοούσα απλώς αυτό, ότι κόψε-κόψε από τα δικαιώματα του καταδικασμένου εγκληματία, στο τέλος υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να μην του μείνει και τίποτα.



Ώστε έχει το δικαίωμα ένας καταδικασμένος δολοφόνος να καυχιέται για το έγκλημά του;

Κατά τη λογική αυτή, αν και όποτε καταδικαστεί τελεσίδικα ο χρυσαυγίτης που σκότωσε τον Παύλο Φύσσα, θα δικαιούται να καυχιέται γι’ αυτό και να το τυπώσει σε βιβλίο;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Ώστε έχει το δικαίωμα ένας καταδικασμένος δολοφόνος να καυχιέται για το έγκλημά του;


Μα φυσικά, ιδίως όταν κρύβει από πίσω μια *ιδεολογία*, είναι γνωστά αυτά. Εξάλλου, όπως δηλώθηκε και στις προκηρύξεις της 17Ν, ήταν εκτελεστές, δεν ήταν δολοφόνοι. Μάλιστα, για τις παράπλευρες απώλειες, όπως π.χ. τη στυγνή δολοφονία του Θάνου Αξαρλιάν, δεν φταίνε οι ίδιοι που έριξαν ρουκέτα στον Παλαιοκρασσά, φταίνε οι μπάτσοι που δεν φώναξαν εγκαίρως το 166 (_the dog ate my homework_ reloaded).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2014)

Το βιβλίο τράβηξε την προσοχή των περισσότερων λιγότερο γι' αυτά που γράφει ο συγγραφέας του και περισσότερο για τον εκδότη που το εξέδωσε. [...]​Θα διαβάσω Κουφοντίνα, του Τάσου Τέλλογλου.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2014)

Το κείμενο του Τέλλογλου δεν σας κάνει να θέλετε να πάρετε το βιβλίο; (Εμένα ναι)

Αλλά, επαγγελματίας γραφιάς, ας μάθει να βάζει άνω τελεία από κάθε υπολογιστή, δεν είναι δύσκολο.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Κατά τη λογική αυτή, αν και όποτε καταδικαστεί τελεσίδικα ο χρυσαυγίτης που σκότωσε τον Παύλο Φύσσα, θα δικαιούται να καυχιέται γι’ αυτό και να το τυπώσει σε βιβλίο;


Νομίζω ναι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Αλλά, επαγγελματίας γραφιάς, ας μάθει να βάζει άνω τελεία από κάθε υπολογιστή, δεν είναι δύσκολο.


Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα, εξάλλου μπαίνει με Alt+183, αν δεν απατώμαι.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα, εξάλλου μπαίνει με Alt+183, αν δεν απατώμαι.


 Alt+*0*183. Πανξολέξι και πάλι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Μια ιδέα θα ήταν να τυπωθεί στο εξώφυλλο ένα διαφημιστικό μήνυμα του εκδότη, π.χ.

*Κατάστρεψαν οικογένειες, κατάστρεψαν και τις δικές τους ζωές.
Το σύστημα το έκαναν πιο δαπανηρό, πιο αποτελεσματικό.
Χαμπάρι δεν πήραν ότι η γνήσια αλλαγή δεν περνάει από τις κάνες των όπλων.*

...ή κάτι καλύτερο από τα πολλά που έχουν γραφτεί.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 11, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Νομίζω ναι.



Άρα έχει δικαίωμα ένας βιαστής, που μετά σκότωσε το θύμα του, να μας περιγράψει με γλαφυρότητα πώς ηδονιζόταν όταν εκσπερμάτωνε, και λίγο αργότερα, όταν ένιωθε το αίμα να κυλάει; Ή ο βασανιστής του στρατοπέδου να μας εξηγήσει με λεπτομέρειες πώς αφαιρούσε τα νύχια από τα δάχτυλα των βασανισμένων;

Όποιος απαντήσει «ναι» σ’ αυτά, θα τον ρωτήσω τι θα έκανε αν το θύμα ήταν η αδερφή του.

Με λίγα λόγια, αν ο δολοφόνος έχει δικαίωμα στο λόγο ως ανθρώπινο ον, μήπως και ο θιγόμενος, ως ανθρώπινο ον κι αυτός, έχει δικαίωμα να μην υφίσταται ψυχικό τραυματισμό; Μήπως το δικαίωμα του ενός προσβάλλει το δικαίωμα του άλλου; 

Και μια άλλη σκέψη. Απ’ όσο ξέρω το ελληνικό σύστημα σωφρονισμού δεν έχει στόχο την εκδίκηση του αδικημένου ή της κοινωνίας πάνω στο σώμα του εγκληματία· επιδιώκει ακριβώς αυτό που λέει: τον σωφρονισμό του εγκληματία και την επανένταξή του στην κοινωνία. Που προϋποθέτει ότι ο εγκληματίας συναισθάνεται ότι έχει διαπράξει κάτι αντικοινωνικό, και αποφασίζει να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά. Στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε, πώς και πού φαίνεται η μεταμέλεια;

Ή μήπως δεν υπάρχει λόγος για μεταμέλεια;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2014)

Με τον υπογράφοντα το άρθρο με χωρίζει άβυσσος. Ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να μην συμφωνήσω σε πάρα πολλά απ' όσα λέει εδώ και κυρίως στο σημείο όπου αναφέρει ότι

Σήμερα, τη στιγμή που, μετά τη δολοφονία του Παύλου Φύσσα, είχε αρχίσει το ξήλωμα της Χρυσής Αυγής και είχε αποτύχει η απόπειρα μιας κυβερνητικής συγκυβέρνησης δεξιάς και ακροδεξιάς ως μελλοντική εναλλακτική λύση, ήρθαν οι τρομοκράτες να αποενοχοποιήσουν τον χρυσαυγητισμό, καταδείχνοντας πως και οι αντίπαλοι της Χρυσής Αυγής δεν είναι καλύτεροι από αυτή. Και μπορεί να επιχαίρουν οι ανεγκέφαλοι επειδή αρκετοί νεαροί χρυσαυγίτες φοβήθηκαν, δεν βλέπουν όμως ότι ετοιμάζεται νέο κύμα ακροδεξιάς, η οποία αποενοχοποιήθηκε –πιθανότατα θα εμφανιστεί ακόμα και ακροδεξιά τρομοκρατία– και η Ελλάδα βυθίζεται ακόμα περισσότερο στην ανυποληψία.

Από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 2000 κάποιοι, ανάμεσά τους και εμείς, προσπαθούμε να κλείσει το κεφάλαιο της τρομοκρατίας μέσα από μια σταδιακή καταλλαγή, όπως έγινε σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην Ιταλία, ώστε να μη χρησιμοποιείται σαν πρόσχημα για την παραπέρα συρρίκνωση των λαϊκών ελευθεριών. Την ίδια στιγμή ο Χριστόδουλος Ξηρός καταδικάζει με τη φυγή του, για αρκετά χρόνια, όλους τους υπόλοιπους κρατουμένους, να μη μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν το ευεργετικό μέτρο της άδειας. Ρίχνει έτσι νερό στον μύλο της τρομολαγνείας, την οποία σπεύδουν να εκμεταλλευτούν ο Δένδιας και ο Σαμαράς για να επιβάλουν στρατιωτικό νόμο στην Αθήνα, την ημέρα ανάληψης της ευρωπαϊκής προεδρίας.
Γνωρίζουμε πως τα επιχειρήματα έχουν εξαντληθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Έχουμε επαναλάβει αναρίθμητες φορές πως η χρήση της ένοπλης βίας ως πολιτικής μεθόδου πάλης νομιμοποιείται μόνο απέναντι σε καθεστώτα ξένης κατοχής και δικτατοριών, όταν και όπου δηλαδή δεν είναι δυνατή η πολιτική έκφραση διαφωνίας. Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις –και έχει αποδειχτεί και από την ελληνική και τη διεθνή εμπειρία– στρέφεται πάντα ενάντια στα ίδια τα λαϊκά κινήματα. Γι’ αυτό εξ άλλου, πολύ συχνά, μεγάλο μέρος του κόσμου, και όχι μόνο το ΚΚΕ, θεωρεί αυτές τις ενέργειες, ή ακόμα και τις οργανώσεις, βαλτές από τις υπηρεσίες ασφαλείας, ντόπιες και ξένες. Δυστυχώς, όμως, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, πρόκειται για μια έκφραση ακραίου πολιτικού υποκειμενισμού, μηδενισμού και ναρκισσισμού. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί αδιαφορούν για τις συνέπειες που θα έχουν οι πράξεις τους για τους υπολοίπους, ή και για τα ίδια τα λαϊκά κινήματα, που υποτίθεται πως θέλουν να εκφράσουν. Γι’ αυτό εξ άλλου και συχνά πυκνά στα κείμενά τους επαναλαμβάνουν πως αδιαφορούν για το τι θα πουν «οι μικροαστοί», δηλαδή ο κοσμάκης, και δεν θέλουν να εκφράσουν παρά τον… επαναστατημένο εαυτό τους! Έτσι ακόμα και αν στρέφονται κάποτε ενάντια σε στόχους που είναι μισητοί από τον λαό, όπως είχε γίνει και με την 17 Νοέμβρη, επειδή η συνολική λογική τους είναι ενταγμένη στον μηδενισμό, το αποτέλεσμα εν τέλει δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι απολύτως αρνητικό.
Αν κάποτε, μετά τη δικτατορία, η τρομοκρατία στην Ελλάδα διασφάλιζε μία κάποια συναίνεση εξαιτίας των τριάντα χρόνων της κρατικής τρομοκρατίας και των καθεστώτων της άκρας δεξιάς, με αποκορύφωμα τη χούντα, σήμερα, σαράντα χρόνια μετά την πτώση της δικτατορίας, και στην φοβερά επίκίνδυνη στιγμή που βρίσκεται η χώρα, ποια νομιμοποίηση μπορει να έχει; Απολύτως καμία.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2014)

Και γι' αυτό,

Το αίμα μελάνι δεν γίνεται
Ας αφήσουμε το βιβλίο « Γεννήθηκα 17 Νοέμβρη» να σβήσει ανέγγιχτο στα ράφια


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2014)

Αυτοβιογραφίες απατεώνων, ληστών και δολοφόνων. Ταινίες (άλλο τίποτα), τραγούδια για φόνους. Κάποια μπορεί να μας αρέσουν, άλλα όχι, με άλλα να ανατριχιάζουμε, με άλλα να εξοργιζόμαστε. Ποιος και πού θα βάλει το όριο; Θα επιτρέπουμε μόνον όσα δείχνουν μεταμέλεια; Μόνον όσα περιέχουν ελαφρυντικά αναγνωρισμένα από το δικαστήριο; Μόνον όσα έχουν γραφτεί από, ξέρω γω, σαράντα χρόνια πριν και πάνω; Μόνον τα πλημμελήματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2014)

Έχω αποφύγει να συμμετάσχω σε αυτή τη συζήτηση, επειδή πραγματικά δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η ξεκάθαρη και τελική γνώμη μου. Στο γενικό και στη θεωρία, συμφωνώ με τον Μαρίνο. Στο ειδικό και στην πράξη, ζορίζομαι. Αλλά αυτό είναι το καθημερινό δράμα και το πρόβλημα της ελευθερίας και της δημοκρατίας, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 11, 2014)

Ξεφεύγει φαινομενικά από το θέμα, αλλά... σε όλο αυτό το φάσμα, δεν πρέπει να βρεθεί μια θέση και για όλες αυτές τις τρομολάγνες ταινίες μυθοπλασίας;
Δηλαδή γιατί είναι κακό να βγάζει λεφτά κάποιος κραδαίνοντας μπροστά στα μάτια του έκθαμβου και φρικιώντος κοινού τα _αληθινά _του εγκλήματα, ενώ δεν είναι κακό να κάνει το ίδιο με _φανταστικά _εγκλήματα; 

Εγώ προσωπικά βρίσκω αηδιαστική όλη αυτήν την τάση για ταινίες με ψυχοπαθείς κατά συρροήν δολοφόνους βιαστές και δεν συμμαζεύεται, και ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να μαζευτούν κάπως. Τις θεωρώ κάκιστη επιρροή για όλους, ιδίως για όσους τις γουστάρουν.
Αν τους έλεγαν ότι οκέι, είστε ελεύθεροι να τις γυρίζετε και να τις προβάλλετε αλλά όχι να κόβετε εισιτήρια, τι θα γινόταν άραγε;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να βάλουμε τη μυθοπλασία στη συζήτηση, γιατί το τι ενοχλεί τον καθένα είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό: εσύ λες ότι σε ενοχλούν οι ταινίες με βίαια εγκλήματα, ο άλλος μπορεί να σου πει ταινίες με σεξ, ο τρίτος ταινίες με αθεΐα, ο άλλος ταινίες με μετανάστες κλπ.

Η διάσταση που μπαίνει στην αφήγηση πραγματικών γεγονότων είναι η διάσταση της κλειδαρότρυπας, η ανάγκη που έχει το ευρύ κοινό τέτοιου είδους βιβλίων/ταινιών να κρυφοκοιτάξει με ηδονή πίσω από την κουρτίνα. Και το βασικότερο, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση οι συγγενείς των θυμάτων της 17Ν ζουν και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, βιβλία όπως αυτό γυρνούν το μαχαίρι στην πληγή. Σαν να βγάλει αύριο μεθαύριο βιβλίο ο Κορκονέας και να περιγράφει πώς σκότωσε τον Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλο γιατί δεν τον σεβάστηκε, ας πούμε.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 12, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Σαν να βγάλει αύριο μεθαύριο βιβλίο ο Κορκονέας και να περιγράφει πώς σκότωσε τον Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλο γιατί δεν τον σεβάστηκε, ας πούμε.


Ε, αντί για βιβλίο του ίδιου υπήρξε το γνωστό διήγημα με το λάθος τηλεφώνημα του φονιά που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Ριζοσπάστη ελάχιστες μέρες μετά το φόνο. Πολιτική αυτοκτονία, τεράστιο πολιτικό σφάλμα, ή ό,τι χειρότερο θέλετε: αλλά επειδή δημοσιεύτηκε σε κομματική εφημερίδα. Δεν θυμάμαι να μίλησε κανείς τότε για τους συγγενείς του Γρηγορόπουλου.

Το πρωί διάβασα μία ωραία κτγμ παρέμβαση του παλιού μου φίλου Δημήτρη Χριστόπουλου, που χρησιμοποιεί λίγο πολύ τα ίδια επιχειρήματα με μένα:


Marinos said:


> Αυτοβιογραφίες απατεώνων, ληστών και δολοφόνων. Ταινίες (άλλο τίποτα), τραγούδια για φόνους. Κάποια μπορεί να μας αρέσουν, άλλα όχι, με άλλα να ανατριχιάζουμε, με άλλα να εξοργιζόμαστε. Ποιος και πού θα βάλει το όριο; Θα επιτρέπουμε μόνον όσα δείχνουν μεταμέλεια; Μόνον όσα περιέχουν ελαφρυντικά αναγνωρισμένα από το δικαστήριο; Μόνον όσα έχουν γραφτεί από, ξέρω γω, σαράντα χρόνια πριν και πάνω; Μόνον τα πλημμελήματα;


και μάλιστα κι αυτός με το παράδειγμα του Μεσρίν, μεταξύ άλλων --πράγμα που μου θύμισε ότι ο ίδιος μου είχε πρωτομιλήσει γι' αυτόν πριν από εικοσικάτι χρόνια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Ε, αντί για βιβλίο του ίδιου υπήρξε το γνωστό διήγημα με το λάθος τηλεφώνημα του φονιά που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Ριζοσπάστη ελάχιστες μέρες μετά το φόνο. Πολιτική αυτοκτονία, τεράστιο πολιτικό σφάλμα, ή ό,τι χειρότερο θέλετε: αλλά επειδή δημοσιεύτηκε σε κομματική εφημερίδα. Δεν θυμάμαι να μίλησε κανείς τότε για τους συγγενείς του Γρηγορόπουλου.


Εννοείς αυτό; Αυτό είναι ανυπόγραφο, από ό,τι βλέπω, το έγραψε ο Κορκονέας; Δεν το ήξερα. Edit: Όχι, δεν το έγραψε ο Κορκονέας, βλέπω εδώ κείμενο του συγγραφέα.

Θα ήθελα πάντως να επαναλάβω ότι προσωπικά δεν διαφωνώ με το να εκδίδουν οι εγκληματίες απομνημονεύματα. Διαφωνώ με το να αποκομίζουν υλικό όφελος από αυτά - στην προκειμένη, δεν νομίζω να πλήρωσε κανέναν ο Ριζοσπάστης για τη δημοσίευση του συγκεκριμένου «διηγήματος», έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 12, 2014)

Όχι, δεν το έγραψε ο Κορκονέας απ' όσο ξέρω (αυτό έλειπε).


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Να βάλουμε κι εδώ την αντίδραση των συγγενών των θυμάτων. Αλλά πιο πολύ την αντίδραση των σχολιαστών κάτω από το άρθρο, η οποία είναι σε κάποια σημεία να θες να βάλεις τα κλάματα για τις ευαίσθητες ψυχές των συμπατριωτών μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2014)

rogne said:


> Δεν ξέρω για τις συγχωνεύσεις, είχα την εντύπωση ότι στα πολλαπλά ισόβια δεν ισχύουν.


Αποφυλακίζεται ο Ασημάκης Κατσούλας που τον Ιούνιο του 1995, δηλαδή πριν από* 18 χρόνια και εννιά μήνες *έφαγε *δις ισόβια συν 12 χρόνια.

*Τέτοια ερμηνεία ισοβίων ούτε στη Νορβηγία δεν θα υπάρχει, όπου είπαν ότι καταδίκασαν τον μανιακό ναζιστή σε 21 χρόνια που είναι η μέγιστη ποινή, αλλά στο τέλος γίνεται νέα αξιολόγηση και πιθανή ανανέωση της κράτησης, εφόσον κρίνεται επικίνδυνος -- κι αυτό μπορεί να συνεχιστεί επ' αόριστον, μέχρι να γίνουν πραγματικά ισόβια.


----------



## rogne (Mar 20, 2014)

Ήταν τελεσίδικη η ποινή του Κατσούλα; Μήπως μειώθηκε στο εφετείο; Αλλού πάντως διαβάζω ότι έκανε απλώς αίτηση αποφυλάκισης, όχι ότι εγκρίθηκε κιόλας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2014)

Επίσης, μπορεί να πέρασαν 18 και κάτι χρόνια από την καταδίκη του, αλλά μετράει και η προφυλάκιση σε όλες τις ποινές, οπότε έχει συμπληρώσει εικοσαετία και μπορεί να κάνει αίτηση.

ΥΓ Άσε που αν θυμάμαι καλά από τις τότε φωτογραφίες, τον περιμένει νέα καριέρα, σαν σωσίας του Τσίπρα


----------

